# Stranded Kayakers charged with Reckless Operation



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

From the Cincinnati Enquirer. 

I'm not trying to be political so please don't turn this into a Red Blue debate. But lord almighty we have had a bunch of wingnuts in law enforcement in Butler and Warren Counties.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

Two morons go on a flooded raging river, cost thousands of dollars to the taxpayers because of their stupidity, endanger other lives to rescue them, and the law enforcement is the problem you see here? They should have left them on that scrap of land and let them live or die on their own. They made the bad judgement and got charged with a slap on the wrist for it.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

bunkeru2k said:


> Two morons go on a flooded raging river, cost thousands of dollars to the taxpayers because of their stupidity, endanger other lives to rescue them, and the law enforcement is the problem you see here? They should have left them on that scrap of land and let them live or die on their own. They made the bad judgement and got charged with a slap on the wrist for it.


I agree completely.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Maybe they should have given them an estimate of costs associated with rescue and gave them the choice.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

People kayak and raft in far more dangerous waters than the GMR lol 

I personally wouldn't have done it. I don't know what those guys were trying to achieve anyway.


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

Must've been almost 30 years ago now, but lost a buddy and his dad to the Great Miami. Looks can be deceiving.

Having said that, Warren and Butler counties are about the last places I'd ever want to cross the sheriff. No sense in the sheriff throwin' a hissy fit, just book 'em or bill 'em.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

backlashed said:


> From the Cincinnati Enquirer.
> 
> I'm not trying to be political so please don't turn this into a Red Blue debate. But lord almighty we have had a bunch of wingnuts in law enforcement in Butler and Warren Counties.


What did the law enforcement do wrong here, in your opinion ?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

backlashed said:


> From the Cincinnati Enquirer.
> 
> I'm not trying to be political so please don't turn this into a Red Blue debate. But lord almighty we have had a bunch of wingnuts in law enforcement in Butler and Warren Counties.



One would assume that after youve pulled numerous bodies out of the water over the years, and notified the families that their loved ones arent coming home, you get cranky when you see people put other lives at risk because of stupid decisions. 
When stupid decisions put other people in harms way, there should be consequences. No different than drunk driving.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> One would assume that after youve pulled numerous bodies out of the water over the years, and notified the families that their loved ones arent coming home, you get cranky when you see people put other lives at risk because of stupid decisions.
> When stupid decisions put other people in harms way, there should be consequences. No different than drunk driving.


Well said Mike.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> People kayak and raft in far more dangerous waters than the GMR lol
> 
> I personally wouldn't have done it. I don't know what those guys were trying to achieve anyway.


Those people are also more than likely prepared to run said waters. Just because I ran the Gauley last year with crazy class V's, in a 6 man raft, doesnt mean I am ready to go out in my SOT with a flooded river full of logs, strainers and other hazards. 

I see nothing wrong with these guys getting a large fine / jail time, make an example to keep other people off the rivers this this type of rain fall.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with Magis. Those knuckleheads should just pay their fines with a smile and thank the rescue workers for being alive.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with how the law handled the situation.Those guys were stupid.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

A fine sure beats being dead. They tried, they failed, now they got to pay the price. Stupidity shouldn't be free.


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> I see nothing wrong with these guys getting a large fine / jail time, make an example to keep other people off the rivers this this type of rain fall.


You have to be joking..jail time? really? What law did they break? We STILL live in a free country. I agree that what they did was stupid but I'm sure many of us have done equally stupid things. They should pay for the cost of the rescue but jail time..relax a little bro.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> One would assume that after youve pulled numerous bodies out of the water over the years, and notified the families that their loved ones arent coming home, you get cranky when you see people put other lives at risk because of stupid decisions.
> When stupid decisions put other people in harms way, there should be consequences. No different than drunk driving.


...../thread


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Gone Fission said:


> You have to be joking..jail time? really? What law did they break? We STILL live in a free country. I agree that what they did was stupid but I'm sure many of us have done equally stupid things. They should pay for the cost of the rescue but jail time..relax a little bro.


Bingo, we have a winner. No laws were broken. We don't fine people for setting their house on fire when they fall asleep with a cigaret or burn dinner up on the stove. They don't get fined when they hurt themselves with power tools, riding a bike, skate board or any other toy. They rarely get in trouble when they get hurt setting off fireworks in Ohio, clearly an illegal activity. 

Saying they should be just left out to survive or die IS stupid. Rescuing them is cheaper than them drowning out in the river. 

I find it amusing that several posters here have no problem going out into the water without a PFD 'cause they just are smart that way.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

So going without a pfd on the same streams you used to swim in as a kid is the same as going down a dangerously flooded one. Even most children can figure out to stay out of that creek when it's out of it's banks.

I get it pfd's are safe, but the last time I checked that guy waders I just paddled around was doing just fine. But let's work into any kayaking conversation anyway.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

In Yosemite nearly all rescues are free. The real idiots have to pay for their rescue(most costly/dangerous, kinda go hand in hand), but Ive never heard of any being charged in a court of law. Just sayin, not agreeing or disagreeing...

Lundy is a lying ducking duck.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

backlashed said:


> I find it amusing that several posters here have no problem going out into the water without a PFD 'cause they just are smart that way.


Without a PFD ON. I had a pretty nice response, but then it hit me you are just being a troll.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

No fine, no jail time. No nothing. You good ole boys calling for their heads are ridiculous. People make bad decisions, happens all the time. You want a person in distress to have to decide between jail, a large bill or getting rescued?? Hope all your relatives never make a mistake and have unlimited funds because if you had your way they may be forced to take the risk that kills them. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

What does being a relative have to do with being stupid, and having to pay the consequences of being stupid. I hold friends and family to the same standards as other people's friends and family. 

I want the consequences there so people don't get in that situation in the first place.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Im just not on board with paying these guys around the clock regardless if they do anything or not and then when they do their job they bill ya additional $$$.

They cost the taxpayers regardless.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

USMC_Galloway said:


> What does being a relative have to do with being stupid, and having to pay the consequences of being stupid. I hold friends and family to the same standards as other people's friends and family.
> 
> I want the consequences there so people don't get in that situation in the first place.


The point is would you want your son / daughter / relative to be scared of the consequences if they called for rescue when they felt they needed it? Or be so scared of this sheriffs bill or jail that they decide to just risk it and swim for it?? That is a slippery slope. You will never have a world where everyone knows the dangers and is not stupid. Those people will always exist, and plenty of very smart people find themselves in tough situations. Start setting the precedent of jail and bills for rescue and more people die. Civil servants are paid for and know the risks they take to rescue people. That's why most people revere and honor police, military, and fireman etc. this sheriff is a total moron who doesn't see the big picture, and anyone wanting to roast these guys for calling help when they were in trouble is just not thinking it through.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Nobody's roasting them for calling for help. The roasting is for not having enough common sense to stay WAY THE HECK AWAY from a swollen spring stream in the first place....and then subsequently putting rescue personnel at risk because they weren't smart enough to use just a couple brain cells.
Some people give themselves their own Darwin award...


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

"Every year I make statements, I put out statistics and I get with media to get the message out that the water is dangerous. We knock on too many doors of families to tell them we pulled their loved one from the water and they did not survive," said Jones.

That sheriff is a total moron for being tired of pulling dead bodies of the river?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

The water in that video did not look all that challenging. Wonder how they got into trouble and stuck on the island? Perhaps something more difficult than shown in the video?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What is any different here than going ice fishing on Erie in early March walking over several 2x12's across a 6' crack with a strong south wind??
Everyone railed against the Ottawa County Sheriff when he proposed charging those guys the cost of their rescue and here everyone is on the lawman's side.
I see no difference whatsoever.
The 2 brothers made a misjudgement, hopefully they learned and the lawmen/rescuers did their job that they are supposed to do and get paid for.


----------

